# Pleco sucking slime coat



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone i have a question that has been on my mind for a long time. I know plecos are sopose to be good scavengers, but i heard that they can kill other fish in your tank by sucking the slime coat off. The reason i am asking this question now is because someone is selling a 15" pleco for $ 15.00.
Here is a link to the add.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Two-12-Common-Plecos-W0QQAdIdZ133814674


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Unless you have very large fish that is slow moving, and usually hangs at the bottom of the tank for the pleco to get. Most active healthy fish would not have any problems with plecos sucking on them. (actually I have heard of this slime coat suckage thing only happening to old kois).

With the large tank you have, go ahead and get the pleco.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i heard plecos suck on bichirs because they are slow moving i have 4 bichirs in my tank.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I cant say for sure, since I have never had a large bichir before. But I always thought they are pretty active fish, so I wouldnt think it would be much of a prob.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

In most cases when a pleco is sucking slime coat off other fish it's because the pleco isn't receiving sufficient nutrition elsewhere. Often this occurs because people think plecos just live off the algae in the tank. Even were that true (which it isnt for many many reasons) few tanks have enough algae to even remotely fill a large sized pleco. Find out the type of pleco it is and ensure you feed it properly and it will stick to the easier stationary targets rather than attacking moving fish. Bichirs, being relatively inactive fish would be a prime target for a hungry pleco.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

trueeeeeee thanks alot guys


----------

